# Raja Bell



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

i was just wondering how suns fans feel about him...do the sun nation hate him, love him, or are indifferent? if you feel anyway about him, plz tell me why. just curious. i like to know how fans perceive certain players on their team. if you like him, how do you rank him (not in skill, but likeability) on your team?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

From what I've seen as Bell, he is one of those really good role players that you want on your team, like Derek Fisher, Robert Horry, Rick Fox caliber. If Bulls didn't have Nocioni and Deng, I'd love to have Bell...heck, how about Luol Deng and #2 for Diaw and Bell?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I love Raja. He brought a certain swagger to our team this yr.


Example of what he brings; Late in the season against the Kings, we were down by 17, or 18 pts at half time. Raja, being sick of how we've been losing lately (.500 for like a month), rips into the team and in the 2nd half, we came back to win 123-110. We scored 74 pts in that 2nd half. I didn't get to see the game, and I went to sleep pissed cuz I saw we were down that much at half time. I woke up surprised haha.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

Raja Bell is already one of my favorite players. His injury had a definate affect on this series. Game 1 we won with a healthy Bell. Games 2 and 3 we lost without him. Game 4 he came back and we won. Games 5 and 6 he wasn't himself and we lost.

Now I certainly don't pin all of that on Raja, and I'm not saying we would have wont he series if he stayed healthy, simply pointing out that if Raja played well we usually won.


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

Preacher said:


> Raja Bell is already one of my favorite players. His injury had a definate affect on this series. Game 1 we won with a healthy Bell. Games 2 and 3 we lost without him. Game 4 he came back and we won. Games 5 and 6 he wasn't himself and we lost.
> 
> Now I certainly don't pin all of that on Raja, and I'm not saying we would have wont he series if he stayed healthy, simply pointing out that if Raja played well we usually won.


Steve Nash won game 1 for the Suns, not Raja Bell. Game 4 you won because Nowitski "was not" himself. Yeah right like "wasn't himself" is an excuse. Everyone didn't do good in a game because he "wasn't" himself huh?


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

I love him.

He is exactly what the Suns need. He provides defense, toughness, and is a vocal leader. For years the Suns have been labeled a soft team that does not play defense. Raja is challenging that stereotype. I'm happy when I see him pick up a T, knock someone on their ***, or clothsline Kobe. We need a guy that does that from time to time.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

He's one of the more liked players amongst the Phoenix Fan Base. He has a toughness to him that an otherwise softer team really needed and that makes him stick out to a lot of the Phoenix fans, he may be a roleplayer but he carries the team on his back when it comes to swagger and emotional uplift. Fans eat that kind of stuff up.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

TwiBlueG35 said:


> Steve Nash won game 1 for the Suns, not Raja Bell. Game 4 you won because Nowitski "was not" himself. Yeah right like "wasn't himself" is an excuse. Everyone didn't do good in a game because he "wasn't" himself huh?


No need to get testy. I simply pointed out that when Raja played well we won and when he didn't we lost. I also said that him getting hurt isn't the reason we lost the WCF. It's like every Dallas fan always pointing out their record when Howard scores more than 20. When Josh plays well Dallas usually wins, same with Raja for Phoenix.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

I love Raja he has shown so much heart and determination. He brought a swagger to this team that we did not have. Home choice but i believe he was the best signing of last offseason if you take into consideration the money we are paying him.


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

i see, i see...i also wish he was in SA. he has a lot of heart


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

TwiBlueG35 said:


> Steve Nash won game 1 for the Suns, not Raja Bell. Game 4 you won because Nowitski "was not" himself. Yeah right like "wasn't himself" is an excuse. Everyone didn't do good in a game because he "wasn't" himself huh?


He did say that Raja Bell not being himself was the reason we lost. Raja Bell is our fire, our motivation. He's a leader that puts us on his back when we need it. If he's not healthy, the Suns have a less chance to compete. If you don't understand that, then I simply don't know what to tell you. There certainly is no need to be irritable and defensive. He didn't take away from anything Dallas did. They beat us and were the better team, period. If Josh Howard couldn't have played, I would not be crying when Dallas fans said it hurts the team to not have him out there and maybe they could have played better if he wasn't hurt. It's called logic.


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

Hooray For Logic


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Lukasbmw said:


> *I love him.
> 
> He is exactly what the Suns need. He provides defense, toughness, and is a vocal leader.* For years the Suns have been labeled a soft team that does not play defense. Raja is challenging that stereotype. I'm happy when I see him pick up a T, knock someone on their ***, or clothsline Kobe. We need a guy that does that from time to time.


That about sums it up... Definately one of my favorites.


----------

